# Zukas



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

Still need to do some adjusting to the bars and cut down the steerer tube. If the rain will ever stop I can ride....

Specs:
Lugged steel frame from Nate Zukas, True temper S3 top and downtube, OX Plat. headtube, Columbus chainstays, Aircraft 4130 seatstays and seat tube.
Chris King headset
Nokon black/gold brake/shift cables, internally routed
TRP R970SL JPS Limited Edition brakes
Campy Record
ENVE bars, 1.0 fork and 3.4 Smart tubulars laced to Alchemy ORC/ELF hubs

Weight 15lbs 10oz with heavy Schwalbe 300+g tubulars


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Nicel..*

That came out really nice!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice, especially the finish and decals. Clean and simple but high quality.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

That gold headset looks really cool with the black frame. Not sure if I like those Breezer dropouts with a brazed frame, as I think there are other nicer drops to match a classic brazed steel frame. Those ENVE 3.4 tubular wheels must be awesome and they are probably a big part of the weight reduction for this bike. All in all, it is a super cool classic frame with some top notch modern components. Congradulations!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*My Zukas Cross...*

Here's my Zukas cross bike..


----------

